# Atletico Madrid - Barcellona: 9 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45. Tv Rete 4



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid - Barcellona, ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League. Derby di Spagna che si disputerà domani 9 Aprile 2014 alle ore 20,45.

E' la partita più interessante di questo turno. L'andata finì 1-1. Per accedere alle semifinali, all'Atletico Madrid basta lo 0-0 o la vittoria di misura. Il Barcellona si qualifica con la vittoria e con il pareggio dal 2-2 in su.

I tifosi dell'Atletico Madrid hanno preannunciato che i catalani giocheranno dentro un un inferno. "Il Calderon sarà il dodicesimo uomo in campo".

Dove vedere Atletico Madrid Barcellona?

Diretta tv su Rete 4, in chiaro, e su Premium e Sky Calcio a pagamento.

A seguire tutte le informazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che su Rete 4 trasmetteranno Bayern-Manchester.

Comunque Forza Atletico


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che su Rete 4 trasmetteranno Bayern-Manchester.
> 
> Comunque Forza Atletico


Si, la mediaset come sempre trasmette in chiaro le partite del mercoledì.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2014)

*No. Rete 4 trasmetterà Atletico Madrid Barcellona. *


----------



## Aragorn (8 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *No. Rete 4 trasmetterà Atletico Madrid Barcellona. *



Ok  evidentemente hanno cambiato palinsesto nelle ultime ore visto che su TV Sorrisi e Canzoni c'è scritto Bayern-Manchester.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

A questo giro la vedo male per il Barca.


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Passa il Barca ai supplementari


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2014)

Spero nei Colchoneros.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Passa *l'Atletico* ai supplementari



Fixed


----------



## Snake (8 Aprile 2014)

sono quanti? 6 anni anni che fanno semifinale? direi che è arrivato il momento che si fermano prima, passa l'Atletico


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono quanti? 6 anni anni che fanno semifinale? direi che è arrivato il momento che si fermano prima, passa l'Atletico



Son convinto che il Barca espugni il Calderon. Ho sta sensazione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2014)

Passa il Barça.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Passa il Barça.


.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2014)

dipende da Messi come al solito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono quanti? 6 anni anni che fanno semifinale? direi che è arrivato il momento che si fermano prima, passa l'Atletico



Eccolo
mannaggia la miseria...l'altra volta l'hai tirata a Ronaldo che si è infortunato


----------



## Snake (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Eccolo
> mannaggia la miseria...l'altra volta l'hai tirata a Ronaldo che si è infortunato



perchè mannaggia? Te non tifavi Barca? 

comunque l'ho detto già al sorteggio che se non faceva risultato buono all'andata andava fuori quindi mollami


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè mannaggia? Te non tifavi Barca?
> 
> comunque l'ho detto già al sorteggio che se non faceva risultato buono all'andata andava fuori quindi mollami



nel dubbio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2014)

tensione già alta... il Farsa ha chiesto di accorciare il prato, al Calderon erba troppo alta


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Odio l'Atlitco che sono dei falegnami.

Ma meritano davvero tutto quest'anno.Altro che Dortmund l'anno scorso. Questi sono primi in Liga, ripeto in Liga con Real e Barca da Agosto, dopo che in estate hanno venduto Falcao. Dovevano scigliersi ed invece continuità pazzesca.. meritano la LIGA e la semifinale almeno..
Ma oggi escono imho..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

* Il Barca ha chiesto alla Uefa di intervenire sul taglio dell'erba del Calderon,che è troppo alta. L'atletico Madrid seguirà il regolamento sul prato, ma non bagnerà il campo come chiesto dal Barcellona *


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> * Il Barca ha chiesto alla Uefa di intervenire sul taglio dell'erba del Calderon,che è troppo alta. L'atletico Madrid seguirà il regolamento sul prato, ma non bagnerà il campo come chiesto dal Barcellona *



i soliti barceloniani

tifo atletico !


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Foto in esclusiva del Vicente Calderon questo pomeriggio:


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Che stadio! Impressionante.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Che esposizione..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Gran azione mammamia che squadra


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Atletico in vantaggio. Gli stanno facendo una testa così...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Ma Simeone dove ha raccatato sti giocatori? Dove????


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2014)

secondo è un errore sbloccare per primi il risultato quando sei avvantaggiato per il gol in trasferta dopo un pareggio all'andata

ora l'atletico o mantiene il risultato o è tutto in favore del barça


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Partita bene la difesa del Barca...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Il Barca non sta capendo NULLA!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Altra traversa Atletico!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

sto david villa cosa si è mangiato...


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco 2 pali per l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2014)

Godo tantissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Cosa s'e' magnato Messi!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Vabbe il primo palo poi ha fatto nascere il gol..

Ma il secondo..potevano chiuderla..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Atletico migliore difesa della Cl e migliore difesa liga..pazzesco.. sempre detto che la fase difensiva è la chiave del sucesso..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Che chiappe sto barca santo cielo 3 legni


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Terzo palo dell'Atletico Madrid in 18 minuti.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Terza traversa Atletico!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2014)

No vabe dai questi hanno un buco assurdo


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

3 pali e un gol in 18 minuti...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

Che sceneggiata oh


----------



## smallball (9 Aprile 2014)

Barcellona x ora stra dominato


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

Senza tecnica Neymar


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Entratina amichevole...

200 passaggi per non fare un tiro in porta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Atletico Madrid-Barcellona: 1-0 Koke*


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2014)

Primi venti minuti dei Colchoneros PAZZESCHI,ma le palle gol non capitalizzate si faranno sentire quando avanzerà la fatica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2014)

Ma strano il Barcellona che ruba sempre che è protetto dall'uefa non hanno dato un rigore strano.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

questa si che è una partita PAZZESCA

ora il Barca ha sfiorato il pari


----------



## smallball (9 Aprile 2014)

partita bellissima...


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Gabi che te sei mangiato


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Gaby Ponte torna a suonare valà....


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Questi asini si stanno mangiando di tutto...rischiano di uscire


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2014)

Attenzione che in questi momenti arriva lo Uefalona Time, rigorino o espulsione pro Barca...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

Pinto che si butta con un'ora d'anticipo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma strano il Barcellona che ruba sempre che è protetto dall'uefa non hanno dato un rigore strano.



però questo su Villa c'era


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Con Diego Costa in campo ne avrebbero fatti 4 come a noi...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Sto tiago li in mezzo sta facendo una grande bella partita, come all'andata


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto tiago li in mezzo sta facendo una grande bella partita, come all'andata



Non riesco a ricordami i milioni di insulti dei tifosi della Juve...


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2014)

Mi preme sottolineare che sugli spalti c'è veramente un mare di phica


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Messi nei momenti importanti c'è sempre...


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2014)

Godo poco


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Saluti al Farça!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2014)

ma come godo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2014)

Godo tantissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

dai che sta volta c'hai preso [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] 
Ammetto che mi sono diventati più simpatici questi dell'Atletico...è giusto così...poteva finire benissimo 5-1


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Messi nei momenti importanti c'è sempre...


Mi era venuta in mente la tua classifica dei giocatori che dai quarti scompaiono...

Messi quanti gol avrà fatta dai quarti in poi??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Derby di Madrid in semifinale, scontato.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Derby di Madrid in semifinale, scontato.



Si, lo penso anche io.

Finale Chelsea Real Madrid. E vittoria dei Real.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2014)

Vittoria meritatissima,adesso vediamo chi beccano in semi.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi era venuta in mente la tua classifica dei giocatori che dai quarti scompaiono...
> 
> Messi quanti gol avrà fatta dai quarti in poi??



Avendo giocato tanti quarti ridicoli l'avevo fatta dalle semifinali in poi... Messi: 4 gol in 14 partite, media 0,29.

E negli ultimi anni è stato un bagno di sangue... Stasera poi non ho nemmeno capito se era in campo o meno...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, lo penso anche io.
> 
> Finale Chelsea Real Madrid. E vittoria dei Real.



Penso lo stesso...
Il bayern mi sembra una squadra moscia quest'anno, solo tiki taka e gioco lentissimo.. il Chelsea o meglio mourinho potrebbe metterli in difficolta


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Aprile 2014)

ho visto tutta la partita,messi l'ho sentito nominare pochissime volte...godo poco comunque


----------



## Morghot (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Messi nei momenti importanti c'è sempre...


Bè effettivamente 2 gol decisivi in due finali di champions son poca cosa .

Comunque stasera nullo messi, e quando non gira lui non gira il barca, io lo dico e lo penso da eoni che messi=barcellona come ronaldo=real madrid.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

Comunque se avessimo avuto la fortuna dei blaugrana questa sera, a quest'ora probabilmente staremmo tornando da Barcelona dopo averne presi 3 o 4


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Bè effettivamente 2 gol decisivi in due finali di champions son poca cosa .
> 
> Comunque stasera nullo messi, e quando non gira lui non gira il barca, io lo dico e lo penso da eoni che messi=barcellona come ronaldo=real madrid.



Come detto sopra in 14 partite (semifinali + finali) ha segnato 4 gol e non 700 come piace raccontare...

Il Barca senza Messi ha vinto 1 mondiale e 2 europei... Messi senza il Barca ha vinto il nulla cosmico...


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

Messi mi sa che stava male questa sera


----------



## smallball (9 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, lo penso anche io.
> 
> Finale Chelsea Real Madrid. E vittoria dei Real.


godrei immensamente nel vedere la faccia di Mou


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Messi mi sa che stava male questa sera



Anche secondo me ma è il terzo anno consecutivo che nel clou della stagione sparisce...


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2014)

Godooooo  
L'Atletico ha strameritato il passaggio del turno, dopo 20 minuti sarebbe dovuto essere sul 3-0.
Attenzione ai Colchoneros, non sarà facile per nessuno farli fuori.
Se penso che c'erano milanisti che esultavano al momento del sorteggio degli ottavi a dicembre mi vien da ridere.
Secondo me in semifinale incontreranno il Bayern.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Aprile 2014)

io assumerei il preparatore atletico dell'atletico


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io assumerei il preparatore atletico dell'atletico



 sarei disposto a dargli 20 milioni di euro netti a stagione...


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me ma è il terzo anno consecutivo che nel clou della stagione sparisce...



Vabbè lo scorso anno poteva fare ben poco


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2014)

è andata esattamente come immaginavo, alla faccia del miscredente fabry cekko. Il ciclo di questa squadra a livello EUROPEO è strafinito.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vabbè lo scorso anno poteva fare ben poco



Beh col PSG non mi ricordo il Messi fenomeno...


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh col PSG non mi ricordo il Messi fenomeno...


Nell'andata ha segnato, nel ritorno era appena rientrato da un infortunio (entrò negli ultimi minuti quando il Barcelona era fuori). 

Comunque non è che può segnare ad ogni partita o fare 40 gol dai quarti in poi (dove comunque il livello si alza). Allora anche Ronaldo va ridimensionato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Messi mi sa che stava male questa sera



stava male?? Che c'ha?


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nell'andata ha segnato, nel ritorno era appena rientrato da un infortunio (entrò negli ultimi minuti quando il Barcelona era fuori).
> 
> Comunque non è che può segnare ad ogni partita o fare 40 gol dai quarti in poi (dove comunque il livello si alza). Allora anche Ronaldo va ridimensionato



Wait...

Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:

1. Del Piero 6 in 10, media 0,60
2. C.Ronaldo 7 in 14, media 0,50
3. Zidane 5 in 11, media 0,45
4. Rooney 4 in 9, media 0,44
5. Inzaghi 4 in 11, media 0,36
6. Drogba 4 in 11, media 0,36
7. Messi 4 in 14, media 0,29


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> è andata esattamente come immaginavo, alla faccia del miscredente fabry cekko. Il ciclo di questa squadra a livello EUROPEO è strafinito.



e finalmente...è durato veramente tanto questo ciclo...hanno fatto delle cose pazzesche, ora basta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Wait...
> 
> Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:
> 
> ...



i primi 3 sono grandissimi...incredibile la media di Zizou...uno che non ha segnato tanti gol in carriera


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Wait...
> 
> Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:
> 
> ...


te sei fissato con sta media, e basta su.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> stava male?? Che c'ha?


Non lo so, mi è sembrato che stesse male perchè non è che non gli riuscisse niente, è che proprio non correva.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Wait...
> 
> Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:
> 
> ...


C'è anche da considerare il contesto delle singole partite. Non stiamo parlando di centinaia di partite, ma di una decina di partite. Sennò Levandowski fa 4 gol in 2 partite e lo mette in quel posto a tutti


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> te sei fissato con sta media, e basta su.



E' solo per combattere i falsi proselitismi su questo ragazzo che troppo spesso viene paragonato ai mostri sacri della storia del calcio per le sue performance in Champions quando nelle partite fondamentali sparisce 7 volte su 10... Media o non media...



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> C'è anche da considerare il contesto delle singole partite. Non stiamo parlando di centinaia di partite, ma di una decina di partite. Sennò Levandowski fa 4 gol in 2 partite e lo mette in quel posto a tutti



Beh se Lewandowski mettesse 4 gol in 2 semifinali/finali di Champions avrebbe tutto il diritto di stare lassù...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non lo so, mi è sembrato che stesse male perchè non è che non gli riuscisse niente, è che proprio non correva.



mah...ha fatto cmq pena

ah...CR7 anche quest'anno capocannoniere della Champions...ma deve vincerla quest'anno sta coppa


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' solo per combattere i falsi proselitismi su questo ragazzo che troppo spesso viene paragonato ai mostri sacri della storia del calcio per le sue performance in Champions quando nelle partite fondamentali sparisce 7 volte su 10... Media o non media...


le partite fondamentali per te sono solo quelle in semi e finale chiaro. Stai a vedere che Eto'o in champions nella sua carriera è stato meno determinante di Del Piero e Rooney, buttato il primo nome che m'è venuto in mente e che non vedo in quella classifica.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Wait...
> 
> Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:
> 
> ...



Beh se fai una valutazione sul numero dei gol e medie correlate nelle finali di champions, il tutto cambia radicalmente. Quindi, almeno col Barca, e' decisivo a qualsiasi livello.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2014)

Sono tutto croccante


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2014)

Il Barcellona ha chiuso definitivamente il suo ciclo in Europa, ormai i canterani non bastano più perché xavi e iniesta sono in parabola discendente e messi è troppo solo, devono spendere di brutto o resteranno a secco per anni e anni

L'Atletico gioca tutto un altro calcio e noi volevamo passare contro questi??


----------



## rossovero (10 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Wait...
> 
> Giocatori che in carriera hanno segnato almeno 4 gol tra semifinali e finali di Champions League dal '95 ad oggi:
> 
> ...



Non tutti i gol hanno lo stesso valore però. Per fare un esempio: Del Piero ha segnato nel 3-1 in finale col BVB nel 1997. Bene, ma fu un gol completamente inutile.


----------



## O Animal (10 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Non tutti i gol hanno lo stesso valore però. Per fare un esempio: Del Piero ha segnato nel 3-1 in finale col BVB nel 1997. Bene, ma fu un gol completamente inutile.



Eh ma poveretto l'ha fatto.. mica è colpa sua se giocava con Di Livio e Jugovic anzichè Xavi e Iniesta... Se valutiamo l'attaccante valutiamo i gol... Del Piero quei 6 gli ha messi nelle 10 occasioni che ha avuto. 

Se Messi segnasse 5/6 gol tra semifinale e finale mondiale stai tranquillo che entrerebbe nella storia di diritto anche se poi l'Argentina perdesse ai rigori contro il Brasile...

PS: Eto'o me lo ricordo nelle 2 finali del Barca ma nelle altre partite non me lo ricordo affatto... nelle semifinali era stato decisivo Ronaldinho nel 2006 ed Iniesta nel 2009, mentre nel 2010 mi ricordo Milito in semifinale (2 assist e 1 gol) e Milito in finale (2 gol)...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Aprile 2014)

quindi eto'o e messi sono meno decisivi di del piero.
buono a sapersi.
o animal, c'è anche il curling, eh?


----------



## O Animal (10 Aprile 2014)

Sorry ma è esistito anche il calcio pre Barcellona... Capisco che i '90 non abbiano visto altro ma questo sport viene giocato già da qualche secolo...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2014)

Dai ragà, va bene un pò fuori Ot.. ma ora basta. Se volete, aprite un topic su Messi e le sue prove pietose in semfinale.

Ma per piacere. Basta Ot. Altrimenti chiudo.


----------



## O Animal (10 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2014)

scarsini i quattro allenatori che vanno a giocarsi la champions


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> scarsini i quattro allenatori che vanno a giocarsi la champions



Non vedo allegri non me la sento di darti ragione


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Aprile 2014)

Vorrei ricordare Muntari ha fatto i salti di gioia al momento del sorteggio degli ottavi dato che per lui al Milan capitò la squadra più scarsa tra le prime classificate.
Un intenditore di calcio oltre che un grandissimo campione quindi.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Aprile 2014)

Dimostrazione netta che non si vince con i soldi, ma con le idee. Con un progetto che comprende 

A) Un allenatore serio
B) Idee concrete 

Le spese folli lasciamole al City (fuori agli ottavi) al Psg (eliminato in maniera ridicola) al Real (miliardi spesi per farsi asfaltare ogni anno dal Borussia).


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dimostrazione netta che non si vince con i soldi, ma con le idee. Con un progetto che comprende
> 
> A) Un allenatore serio
> B) Idee concrete
> ...



la dimostrazione che ad alti livelli l'allenatore conta tantissimo, altro che le frasi fatte, in campo vanno i giocatori mica l'allenatore, puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi per comprarti una ferrari ma se poi sbagli l'autista è inutile..


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2014)

Comunque una delle cose più patetiche è leggere la Cazzara dello Sport di oggi e di ieri, sembra quasi che l'Inter stia dominando ovunque...prima Mourinho, ex allenatore dell'Inter (e di tante altre squadre, ma vabbé lo devono ripetere sempre e comunque in ogni dove), poi Simeone ex interista (ed ex Lazio, Pisa, Atletico ecc. e vabbé...), se continua così tra poco faranno pure i titoloni sulle vittorie di Mancini in Turchia...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare Muntari ha fatto i salti di gioia al momento del sorteggio degli ottavi dato che per lui al Milan capitò la squadra più scarsa tra le prime classificate.
> Un intenditore di calcio oltre che un grandissimo campione quindi.



Anche qui sul forum c'era gente che saltava


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare Muntari ha fatto i salti di gioia al momento del sorteggio degli ottavi dato che per lui al Milan capitò la squadra più scarsa tra le prime classificate.
> Un intenditore di calcio oltre che un grandissimo campione quindi.



io non ero per nulla contento di averli pescati... ma diciamolo chiaro e tondo... se non avessiamo buttato occasioni da tutte le parti nel match d'andata e se non ci puniva costa quando meritavamo di vincere con almeno 3 gol di scarto... il ritorno sarebbe stato differente.
poi per carita, magari ne segnavano 7 e tornavamo a casa lo stesso...
ma non si puo dire che non avevamo speranze.
sono stati bravissimi.
ma e sopratutto colpa nostra.

con il barca ce la giocavamo come al solito... bene a san siro prima di prendere sberle in spagna.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2014)

negli ultimi anni chi ha eliminato il farsa ha poi alzato la coppa, quindi simeone sarà campione d'europa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi anni chi ha eliminato il farsa ha poi alzato la coppa, quindi simeone sarà campione d'europa



lol Manchester, Inter, Chelsea e Bayern Monaco


----------



## rossovero (10 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sorry ma è esistito anche il calcio pre Barcellona... Capisco che i '90 non abbiano visto altro ma questo sport viene giocato già da qualche secolo...



Io non sono degli anni '90 e mi ricordo del calcio pre Barcellona. Solo che, pur guardando con estremo interesse le statistiche, non le metto al centro del mio giudizio sul calcio (che rimane prima di tutto un gioco di squadra) ed i calciatori. Per te non sembra lo stesso. Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi anni chi ha eliminato il farsa ha poi alzato la coppa, quindi simeone sarà campione d'europa



Ancora i clueb d'Europa più titolato al Mondo 

"Ho tifato l'Atletico e Chelsea per tutto il tempo con tutto il mio cuore, ora piango dalla felicità. Se vinceva il Real, avrebbero vinto la 10 champions e poi con la supercoppa europpea e il mondiale per clueb, sarebbero arrivati a 18 troei internazionli...saremmo stati costretti a togliere la scritta. Se vinceva il Bayern sarebbero andati a 6 cl,si avvicinavano a noi. Sono contento che Atletico e Chelsea siano in finale. Il nostro record è salvo " cit


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io non ero per nulla contento di averli pescati... ma diciamolo chiaro e tondo... se non avessiamo buttato occasioni da tutte le parti nel match d'andata e se non ci puniva costa quando meritavamo di vincere con almeno 3 gol di scarto... il ritorno sarebbe stato differente.
> poi per carita, magari ne segnavano 7 e tornavamo a casa lo stesso...
> ma non si puo dire che non avevamo speranze.
> sono stati bravissimi.
> ...


Secondo me l'Atletico a livello europeo si è sbloccato dopo averci eliminato.
Il 2° gol ad inizio secondo tempo del ritorno ha dato loro fiducia, ma sia all'andata (dove avrebbero meritato di perdere 3-0) sia nel finale del primo tempo al Calderon hanno avuto paura e hanno rischiato di subire l'1-2 da Kakà. Siamo stati sfortunati o se vogliamo poco cinici, perché se gli episodi ci fossero girati bene saremmo anche potuti passare, anche se l'Atletico alla fine non ha rubato nulla, anzi.
L'Atletico ha complessivamente giocato meglio contro il Barcellona che contro di noi secondo me, nonostante il risultato finale dica l'esatto contrario.
Detto ciò, anche a dicembre si poteva capire che questo Atletico sarebbe stato un osso duro per tutti. Io lo consideravo l'avversario peggiore dopo il Bayern. Vedremo se i fatti mi daranno ragione


----------

